# RAPALA WOBBLER XXL ORIGINAL GIANT LURE SHADRAP 75cm



## am-angelsport (21. September 2012)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot



*RAPALA WOBBLER XXL * ​ *ORIGINAL *  *GIANTLURE SHAD RAP
*​ *75cm*​ *NEU&OVP*​ *Farbe Firetiger *​ 


*nur 69,95 €*

​ *Der wohl größte Wobbler den Sie je gesehen haben.     * ​ *Extra XXL!!!    * ​ *Selten und nur schwer zu bekommen!!!    * ​ *Dieser Wobbler ist für Angler und Sammler gleichermaße faszinierend.  Ein Sondermodell der Spitzenklasse.  Für Deko in Vereinsheimen, Hobbyraum oder auch am Arbeitsplatz.  Ein muss für jeden begeisterten Angler.    * ​ *Länge 75cm    * ​ *Höhe 13,5cm    * ​ *Gewicht 1250g    * ​
​ ​http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-LURE-SHADRAP-75cm-Firetiger-Ra_p21427_x2.htm​










http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-LURE-SHADRAP-75cm-Firetiger-Ra_p21427_x2.htm

bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

